# REQUEST: New Header Background Images



## Erestor Arcamen

Hi all!

As @mazzly posted in the News from Bree forum, we'd like new header images for the forum. If you have any, please either PM @mazzly and me or post them here.

*Please note:* 
We need to have the permission from the creator, or images that are allowed to be used without special attribution.

Thanks!
EA


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A night sky with stars might be a nice option -- something like this:

Though I hasten to add that this one may be copyrighted.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A night sky with stars might be a nice option -- something like this:
> View attachment 5945
> Though I hasten to add that this one may be copyrighted.



I like it! Maybe we could use one from the Hubble, unless Nasa copyrights its images? Something like this?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

From a quick skim here:








Media Usage Guidelines


NASA.gov brings you the latest images, videos and news from America's space agency. Get the latest updates on NASA missions, watch NASA TV live, and learn about our quest to reveal the unknown and benefit all humankind.




www.nasa.gov




It appears images are not copyrighted. It may hinge on whether this forum is a "non-commercial" website, though even there, they may be usable, since I wouldn't think use as background would be considered "advertising". But I'm no expert.


----------



## mazzly

Stars variant added, should be fine according to google image search filter by usage rights 

Can be added under the customize button


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Nice, thanks.
Still hoping for a "Welcome to The Tolkien Forum" header intro of some kind.


----------



## Ithilethiel

I love the trees...they were what first lured me to the forum. <sigh>


----------



## mazzly

Ithilethiel said:


> I love the trees...they were what first lured me to the forum. <sigh>



The trees are still there tho  But yeah if you find some other nice wallpaper/header image that you would like let me know


----------



## Ithilethiel

mazzly said:


> The trees are still there tho  But yeah if you find some other nice wallpaper/header image that you would like let me know



I know but they're so tiny now. But I'm happy they're still there.


----------



## mazzly

Ithilethiel said:


> I know but they're so tiny now. But I'm happy they're still there.


You were absolutely correct! With the new theme, the default logo size was a bit smaller (~89%) than original. I now fixed it 🧙‍♂️ 👍


----------



## Ithilethiel

mazzly said:


> You were absolutely correct! With the new theme, the default logo size was a bit smaller (~89%) than original. I now fixed it 🧙‍♂️ 👍



Thank you mazzly! Now that I've had some time to poke around the site and read your helpful posts I understand about the header options and some of the other changes. There'e still a lot to see but I applaud your changes. It gives us a fresh look and a more updated way of communicating. It would be great to bring back original members and a flock of new ones. I love this forum and know others will too if they find us. 

Congrats mazzly! 👏


----------



## Firawyn

What is the recommended file size, pixel wise, for a banner? I've been doing graphic design work for, oh, fifteen years or so at this point. I could probably put together something nice that would appeal to us old fuddies, but still be fresh, and quality wise up to date. I dare say for as much as I do love the old banner, it was made nearly twenty years ago, by and for technology that is now two decades old. I may be keen on maintaining the integrity of what our Founder wanted for TTF, but there are lines.


----------



## mazzly

The current mountain image is 2000x300 pixels, but I'm sure anything over 1600 width should be fine.

The "visible" area of the header is 233 pixels, and the navbar that is partly transparent is ~57 pixels. So the 300 pixel height is quite a good value to aim for.

There is also the "parallax" effect in which the background moves along a bit when scrolling, which can also be good to take into consideration


----------



## Licky Linguist

Or maybe something like this? It looks cool, and it fits with the mood of the site.

Btw, source: https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=i&u...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCPjC9N-LhO0CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAE


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

What sort of headers are you looking for? I made my profile picture and banner and it actually turned out well- so I could try to make something for the forum(and I would love to!) Just curious as to what you need, might be able to assist.

And what sizes for the header? I would be more than happy to make something, I love contributing to this awesome Forum!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> And what sizes for the header? I would be more than happy to make something, I love contributing to this awesome Forum!


We were looking for things for the top of the page to go behind the page name:

Kind of like a Facebook profile header. You can switch between the few options we have now. An example is this one:
Post in thread 'REQUEST: New Header Background Images' https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/request-new-header-background-images.28588/post-537941


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

You can see and choose from the options currently available here:


----------



## Starbrow

EA, Thanks for the directions on how to switch headers.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Remember these ones? The first is from 2003 and the second 2005. I found them using the internet archive 






THE TOLKIEN FORUM - powered by vBulletin


The Tolkien Forum is a site dedicated to the discussion of J. R. R. Tolkien's works.



web.archive.org










THE TOLKIEN FORUM - powered by vBulletin


The Tolkien Forum is a site dedicated to the discussion of J. R. R. Tolkien's works.



web.archive.org


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 13610



I really like this one. Is that Fingolfin on Rochallor, by any chance?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm actually not sure. It was the logo before I joined lol


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'd plump for one of the Rohirrim. Did you get that far in LOTR?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'd plump for one of the Rohirrim. Did you get that far in LOTR?


Asking me to face my inevitable Doom again? I never finished LOTR.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

But, such grace does not suit a Rider of Rohan; it would only stem from one of the Eldalië.

_So, please don't try to thrust me into the Void...?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Asking me to face my inevitable Doom again? I never finished LOTR.



*You never finished The Lord of the Rings? No judgement or anything - just - why? Did you read The Hobbit? 
I know you read the Silmarillion... Didn't you?😕*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> *You never finished The Lord of the Rings? No judgement or anything - just - why? Did you read The Hobbit?
> I know you read the Silmarillion... Didn't you?😕*


No, I didn't read The Hobbit either. But The Silmarillion was just too interesting for me - it set me on a path I could not return from, and thus I did not go back to seek LOTR.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

*Makes sense. Such is often the captivating effect of The Silmarillion. Thankfully, I had the favorable path of reading The Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit prior, thus when reading The Silmarillion and as you iterated, being sent on a path you couldn't return from I had no need to return, for indeed, I had already seen all that was to see, and my heart was at peace. *


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> *Makes sense. Such is often the captivating effect of The Silmarillion. Thankfully, I had the favorable path of reading The Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit prior, thus when reading The Silmarillion and as you iterated, being sent on a path you couldn't return from I had no need to return, for indeed, I had already seen all that was to see, and my heart was at peace. *


*Good, because by what Grace I have not, you managed to avoid the Fate of Doom I have now set myself upon.

What am I to do?  *


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Read them.😄


----------

